# First Intros :)



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats!! Sounds like a very good start.


----------



## Griffith361 (May 3, 2012)

Congrats on your weekend!! I SOOOOO wanted to make this our first ride as well but things weren't in our favor. What ride will you be doing next? I'm in south Texas so everything is at least 5 hours away. Yuck!


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I was planning for Trace the trails, but I will have to wait. Wish I could do Blackwater Boogie in Milton, FL, but darned vacation is getting in the way  lol. Next one will be in December- 7.5 hours away . We have NO rides in Louisiana so we always have to travel
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like you had an awesome time! I'd love to do some endurance, but I think I will stick inside the arena for now xD

Really cute pic, too! <3


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks! Zexious, trail riding is such a blast. So much to see and fun for the horse. Endurance is just a faster paced version lol. I was very pleased with how Luka seemed to take everything in stride. Two deer jumped out about 60ft ahead of us and bounded across the trail into the trees, then a fox shot out in front of us and we saw many birds fly up around us. He would look and I could feel him bunch a little and then relax, all while trotting along. 

I feel like he and I are really coming together as a team


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Congratulations!! You both did really well, and those intro rides are great for building confidence!

Thanks for the link to the photos...got to see lots of old friends. 

Nancy


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

greentree said:


> Congratulations!! You both did really well, and those intro rides are great for building confidence!
> 
> Thanks for the link to the photos...got to see lots of old friends.
> 
> Nancy


You're welcome  We had a great time. Gearing up to do our first slow 25 in December. Wanted to do one next month, but got a lot of stuff going instead, so I'll have to wait. Then there is one a month from Jan-April that we're looking at . I will be doing them nice and easy. No need to rush him at all.


----------

